# Digicig E-cigarettes and E-liquid



## Johan Heyns (17/11/15)

Does anyone have any experience with this company? Can someone maybe give me some more info on their products?
http://www.digicig.co.za/

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (17/11/15)

Nope, but I'll go out on a limb and say that their business model seems very similar to Vape Africa/Twisp.
Once you buy their house brand devices then you are more or less locked into that brand for consumables, although digicig is branching out further into aftermarket mods than VA and Twisp.
There is a huge market for plug and play devices that these guys are catering to, much like the pc field, not everyone wants to, or has the skill set, build their own pc's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (7/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, but I'll go out on a limb and say that their business model seems very similar to Vape Africa/Twisp.
> Once you buy their house brand devices then you are more or less locked into that brand for consumables, although digicig is branching out further into aftermarket mods than VA and Twisp.
> There is a huge market for plug and play devices that these guys are catering to, much like the pc field, not everyone wants to, or has the skill set, build their own pc's.





Johan Heyns said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this company? Can someone maybe give me some more info on their products?
> http://www.digicig.co.za/
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have bought a couple of their liquid through Loot...pretty mediocre...R89 for 20 mls which isn't bad.


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

I tried one of their juices, binned it pretty quick.


----------

